# Why palladium upswing is a sheer and risky speculation



## Lino1406 (Mar 20, 2020)

Because palladium is mainly used for fossil fuel cars converters. Electric vehicles are the near future, do not need converters


----------



## nickvc (Mar 20, 2020)

While the hope is to go to electric powered cars many countries will struggle to supply enough electricity to charge all the vehicles, so I’m guessing many manufacturers are still going to need Pd for their converters until the needed electricity is available.


----------



## goldenchild (Mar 20, 2020)

I disagree that EVs are "near" future. It comes down to convenience. There is no current technology that can recharge your battery in the time it takes to fill your tank. The range isn't there on electric yet either. If you ask someone from an urban center yes. Electric sounds good. Ask someone that has to travel longer distances in a single day and electric sounds horrible. And sure. The power can be matched between electric and fossil fuel but at a prolonged rate? No. Lithium batteries are pretty much at their peak for storage/efficiency. So until there is a new technology that can outperform lithium, fossil fuel is king.


----------

